# Lug Nut Size



## SoCalMike (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All!

New guy here.

I watched the video on torquing the lug nuts. I have a 2010 Outback 250RS and I was wondering if anyone knew the size of the lug nuts. I would like to get a deep socket while I'm out getting my torque wrench.

Any other advice and/or suggestions is welcome.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will most likely have 3/4" nuts but it could be 13/16" or even 7/8". You will also be better served with 1/2" drive regular depth socket with a 3 or 4" extention.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

SoCalMike,

Here's a link to Keystone's website...you might find it useful.

Lug Nut Torque

I take a set of deep socket impact wrenches...and a torque wrench. Turns out the lug nuts on my Dodge 2500 are different than the camper...so I've got to switch back and forth anyway. Camper Andy is right...you'll need a 3-4" extension on that baby to keep from scrubbing up against the nice aluminum billet hub cap --- don't ask me how I know







. They protrude quite a bit.


----------



## SoCalMike (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All,

Thank you for the great advice.

I will make sure to pack an extension with the deep socket impact wrenches.

BTW my lug nuts are 13/16"

Thank you for the advice.


----------

